# laptop screen not working but extended display work well after booting win8



## techlabsenthil (May 20, 2013)

hai every one,

I was install windows8 in a dell inspiron n5110.
After finishing installation the lap was rebooting.
For few sec laptop monitor working and windows8 logo appeared,
but when it enter to the user logon screen monitor display goes to black.
again and again I reboot the lap the same problem.
by accidently I connect the extend monitor and reboot the system win8 start and the logo is displayed in lap monitor when user logon screen comes the lap display goes black but extended display shows the screen.
I check the display drivers of lap its ok.
I was tried to change the display setting in projected second screen display on personalization setting. there also I can't get display in laptop.
if I install win 7 it work very well
I activated win8 already..
anybody help me to solve the problem
thanks in advance....


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

Perhaps the resolution being set by windows 8 is too high for the screen to show on the laptop? Check device manager to see if there's any issues with the video or display.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

go to the Dell Download site and Install an updated video driver for your model: Drivers & Downloads | Dell US


----------

